# E61 re-assembly question



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I have stripped, cleaned and re-lubricated with Molycote 111. On trying to re-assemble I cannot seat the cam end of the spindle into its recess. Can this be done without slackening off the discharge assembly?

Ian


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

I tried to do this the other day but decided it was safer to put the cam in first. I only use the tiniest bit on molykote on the (dry) cam, inboard spindle and follower surfaces as the coffee oils take over after a few shots. The outboard side of the spindle shaft doesn't get lubed directly - one puts grease on the double seals using a q-tip, this way the shaft pushes any extra grease towards the handle area and away of the water circuit. When the lever gets hard to turn, it's time to lube the seal area again.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I had to unscrew the pressure release valve quite a bit to get the plunger low enough for me to get the spindle end into the hole. My concern was that this is the one nut size that is larger than my spanners or adjustable wrench. I ended up using my Bahco pipe pliers but with very heavy nylon webbing as a protective pad.

All working fine now.

Ian


----------

